# Elgin/Monark, Please Help With Any Info????



## Carbon (Jan 4, 2012)

So, I bought this bike over on Ratrod bikes and would love to know exactly what I may have, I don't have the bike in my possesion yet so don't have the serial number to help. There is little to no info on anything such as this on the web so hoping some of you old school guru's can shed a little light on this for me. It appears to be an Elgin but looks like a Monark??? To me they look like factory brads holding the headbadge on, were there any years that Monark produced Elgins? Heres a couple of pics from the seller. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks all Monark to me. Other than the headbadge, nothing looks Elgin -esque to me. The headbadge was probably added on.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 4, 2012)

I noted this in a PM but as there is a thread growing...

There is virtually no information I know of to clarify the story about  Monark built Elgin/JCH bicycles. In spite of that, Monark “Rocket” framed  bicycles turn up reasonably frequently badged for Sears as J.C.  Higgins, and occasionally badged as Elgins. 

  This picture on Nostalgic Dave’s site is of a likely prewar Monark Elgin

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle54/picture119

  The bike in that picture appears to have rear exit dropouts (not a  great picture) which were used by Monark before WW2. Your bike has  forward exit drop outs and an Elgin badge which certainly looks original  to the frame. 

  I don’t know when Monark changed to forward exit dropouts but it was  likely after 1941-42. The re-branding of Sear’s bicycle line occurred in  early 1947 so that would place your bike into very early 1947 at the  latest. Couple those facts and the frame was probably produced between  late 1945 and the end of 1946. 

Best,

Phil


----------



## Carbon (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks again Phil, so nice to find info on great old bikes like this. I feel a very nice auto base/clear urethane paint job coming for this one, maybe a medium to dark blue with a light blue forward scallop style design, not sure yet. Kind of on the fence about a possible Military themed dark green and black bmx styled setup, i'll have to think on it for a bit.


----------



## Dope54 (Jan 5, 2012)

*here*

here is one from a RRB member that was selling his. this is a 41 monark made elgin


----------



## Dope54 (Jan 5, 2012)

*one more twin*

here is the long lost twin


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2015)

Dope54 said:


> here is the long lost twinView attachment 36659




Wow. This one looks just like my mystery bike. Does it have a finned rear hub?


----------



## delgan (Mar 24, 2015)

I am new to collecting so bear with me. In a response above, reference was made to the rear and forward drop exit points. What and where are they? Thanks for any information


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 24, 2015)

delgan said:


> I am new to collecting so bear with me. In a response above, reference was made to the rear and forward drop exit points. What and where are they? Thanks for any information




It's just how the rear wheel attaches to the frame. This is a backward facing drop out where the wheel exits from the back (common to prewar). 




And this is a forward facing rear drop out (common to post war)


----------



## delgan (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Euphman06 for the pictures--I fully understand now--I learn something on here everyday! I really appreciate your help.


----------

